# Tomcat, JNDI und datasource - Konfiguartion



## beginner99 (17. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe Probleme mit der Anbindung meiner Applikation an meine Datenbank.

Ich habe im web.xml:

<resource-ref>
        <res-ref-name>jdbc/myDatabase</res-ref-name>
        <res-type>javax.sql.DataSource</res-type>
        <res-auth>Container</res-auth>
        <res-sharing-scope>Shareable</res-sharing-scope>
</resource-ref>

Im context.xml:

<Resource name="jdbc/stockMarketDB"
            auth="Container"
            type="javax.sql.DataSource"
            username="sa"
            password=""
            driverClassName="org.hsql.jdbcDriver"
            url="jdbc:hsqldb:mem:myDatabase"
            maxActive="8"
            maxIdle="4"/>

Das es eine memory DB ist, ist so Absicht. Ich habe auch einen Contextlistener, der bei start die benötigten Tabellen erstellen sollte.

Wenn ich die Applikation nun deploye (per netbeans) bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.SQLNestedException: Cannot load JDBC driver class 'org.hsql.jdbcDriver'
und:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hsql.jdbcDriver

Das hsqldb.jar ist a) im tomact/lib folder und b) auch im classpath, was auch nicht geholfen hat.

Wie kann ich das lösen? Wohin gehört die hsqldb.jar?


----------



## FArt (17. Apr 2011)

Welche Version HSQL ist es denn? Vielleicht ist das ja die richtige Klasse: org.hsqldb.jdbc.JDBCDriver


----------



## beginner99 (17. Apr 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Welche Version HSQL ist es denn? Vielleicht ist das ja die richtige Klasse: org.hsqldb.jdbc.JDBCDriver



Argh. natürlich hast du recht. Danke!


----------

